# out with the old in with the new... R.I.P. stealth snorkels



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

i had stealth snorkels... but was always a little "iffy" when riding cause i couldn't see them so i finally redid my snorkels 
about an hour inside LOWES with my pod piecing combination together i came up with this


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

looks good and clean


----------



## Shrek37 (Apr 28, 2010)

:rockn:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet :greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

same thought i have


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like my teeth


----------



## c.r.harmon (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks good. 

what happened to going back stock?

dark green plastics????


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I like that speedometer really original


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

codyh said:


> I like that speedometer really original


sittin side wayz


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Your style is authentic made


----------



## pinemtnbrute (Feb 9, 2010)

i had ninjas too...always kinda worried bout em. i redid mine too now im happy.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks good as usual stockish.. what happened to the on fire plastics...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Good job. Those snorks look good, very clean. :biggthumpup:

My only complaint with stealth snorkels is the heat from the cvt exhaust. I noticed a big difference when I added mine. That was an easy fix though. I just ran the exhaust back out from under the pod. I don't really worry about not seeing them since they are a good bit higher than my front rack. I just use it as a guide.


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

yea mi problem is we go ALOT deeper than the racks...


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

stockshdime said:


> yea mi problem is we go ALOT deeper than the racks...


Don't you guys let Thomas fool ya, he will be the first one waiting and watching on dry land!!! HAHA J/K

Looks good dude. Now if you could only fix that cholo lean on the display! LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Going for the gangsta lean on the speedo? LOL, excellent job on the snorks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

:agreed:I do like the clean look to your snorks. Turned out good man.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ha, Them Speedo's can be a pain,....

Thats how we did my lil' Brothers Outty. Looks good, Nice job man.

Watch your key, after we did his, first trip out we lost the ignition, key and all,... Just popped out, all that was there was a hole basically. Quad was runnin, so we didn't know where we lost it all:nutkick: warranty covered it. In fact, had we been closer, the dealer was gonna come out, with an ignition, key, and a laptop


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

coker6365 said:


> Don't you guys let Thomas fool ya, he will be the first one waiting and watching on dry land!!! HAHA J/K
> 
> Looks good dude. Now if you could only fix that cholo lean on the display! LOL


:haha:but i will be ready if i gotta go

and as far as da lean... i just ain't twisted it in all the way yet:nutkick:


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good..

What happened to the blue plastics ?


----------



## gchroniger (Apr 1, 2010)

How do you get the pipes to look to so smooth and uniform and not like plumbing 101?


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

as far as the blue plastics.... this might not be the same bike:thinking:


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

gchroniger said:


> How do you get the pipes to look to so smooth and uniform and not like plumbing 101?


magic:bigok:

cut short pieces of pvc just long enough to put inside the bends and couplers...


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Do I see just a tad bit of similarity here........ Sorry, had to throw that out there. I need to take some pictures of mine after the cosmetic surgery. lol


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

HAHAHA, I got shafted on the photos by the spell checker! How do we fix that?


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

nice clean look


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

coker6365 said:


> HAHAHA, I got shafted on the photos by the spell checker! How do we fix that?



*FAIL.....:haha:

*and yes i KINDA copied yours...lol but mine are better because I did them:nutkick:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

stockshdime said:


> *FAIL.....:haha:*
> 
> and yes i KINDA copied yours...lol but mine are better because I did them:nutkick:


 
hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, I like the clean smooth look.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

that is one scary doode


----------

